# Started Citalopram for Anxiety



## mojow (Oct 24, 2010)

Might turn this into some kind of a log, not sure yet.

Was really nervous about taking citalopram but decided just to take half a pill on Wednesday, then same on Thursday and same Today.

So far so good, I was only described 10mg, so av been taking 5mg. I feel slighlty high and my pupils are huge, feel a lot more tired and the odd bit of hightened anxiety.

Hope it helps with the anxiety and the main thing blushing!


----------



## Syncsolo (Oct 26, 2010)

I tried that for a month, but it made me feel like crap. It's main role is to treat depression anyway, I had light to moderate depression at most, no good for the social anxiety/phobia issues - for me at least. 
My advice anyway, give it 4 weeks and if you feel no positive change, ask to be put on something else.


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

You feel high? Could be hypomania, but usually that's accompanied by extra energy, rather than less.


----------



## mojow (Oct 24, 2010)

*re*

I thought SSRI was for anxiety as well as depression? well thats what the NHS page says and my doctor, time will tell


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

mojow said:


> I thought SSRI was for anxiety as well as depression? well thats what the NHS page says and my doctor, time will tell


They treat both, but their efficacy in treating social phobia is pretty low. They're far better for generalized anxiety disorder, panic disorder, and sometimes, OCD.


----------



## race2speed (Jan 21, 2011)

I've also started Citalopram for my anxiety. Over the last 4 days I've been on 10mg and starting tomorrow I'll be on 20mg. So far I don't feel any better or different.


----------



## mojow (Oct 24, 2010)

*Hi*

Well I told the doctor I was depressed which is true, due to my anxiety, I have the anxiety because of the blushing!


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I started citalopram about 2 weeks ago. Haven't felt anything yet. Side effects were completely mild. I second taking it during the night if it makes you tired.


----------



## uuarx (Jan 23, 2011)

I just started taking citalopram on Thursday, and so far haven't had any negative side effects. I have SAD as well as GAD. I'm holding out an hoping to feel a bit better after the medicine begins to settle in. I know the most effective solution is therapy, so I'm in the process of trying to get started on that. I still hope that medicine will help to take the edge off of my anxiety a bit.


----------



## mojow (Oct 24, 2010)

*update!*

Update! I've been taking Citalopram for 4 weeks now, just got the prescription renewed for another 4 weeks.

The doctor would not increase my dosage even though I said that the 10mg dosage did not feel like enough, the doctor also told me it would take around 6 months to see the proper effect...really that long?

He also said that he would refer me to the hospital if not improvement in the future.

The anxiety has changed in situations, I seem to worry a little bit less about things, yet this is increased on certain days, it's also making me really tired and I have put on a few pounds!


----------



## mojow (Oct 24, 2010)

Felt like crying last night!


----------



## mojow (Oct 24, 2010)

*update*

*UPDATE:*

Dosage upped to 20mg per day. Worrying slightly less about anxiety and blushing!


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is my success story with Citalopram, I highly recommend you read for encouragement. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/ssri-success-story-long-102245/


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Celexa (citalopram) works for some but didnt work for me. I think you have to try different things and just find out what works for you. I have been taking Klonopin prn and for the most part it works great for me, but its more for anxiety than depression. I can tell when I havent taken it for a while, the anxiety creeps on back.

EDIT TO SAY -- that I do still get anxiety with Klonopin. I take it at night and it stops my mind from racing and allows me to actually get a good nights sleep. And i believe its long half life helps calm me on that end of it.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Syncsolo said:


> I tried that for a month, but it made me feel like crap. It's main role is to treat depression anyway, I had light to moderate depression at most, no good for the social anxiety/phobia issues - for me at least.
> My advice anyway, give it 4 weeks and if you feel no positive change, ask to be put on something else.


:yes:yes Good advice 
I found it did nothing for anxiety or social phobia and it was a weak antidepressant as i have severe depression, it only barely eased the insomnia, that was literally it.
As Syncsolo said, give it a month and if u still feel the same or worse then ask the doctor for something else, as citalopram is not a difficult to drug to come off or change medication with. Its not like Paxill or Effexor :um


----------



## mojow (Oct 24, 2010)

Update:

Blushin relapse which has really messed with my head! 

Just as I thought things were getting slightly better I got several comments made about my blushing! since then I have been obsessing over it  

What to do when people constantly wind you up about it ?


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Update: I was on Celexa for almost 8 weeks. I was at 40mg when I stopped. I did not feel any positive effects, or side effects from it. I suggest people try it if they're thinking about it, but it certainly doesn't work for everyone


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah its odd how it seems to be the most placebo of all SSRI's :um
It had little negative side effects on me but did nothing for depression and SA


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

SSRIS are largely crap, honestly. Although some people prefer apathy and a flat mood to bad depression. 

No thanks for me.... not to mentions ssris barely beat placebo in all clinical trials, can have severe withdrawl worse then opiate withdrawl and protracted, have unknown long term affects on the brain, cause sexual dysfunction which can become permanent, are over priced, hinder normal human emotions ect. i could go on forever. such a fcking joke they are.


----------



## mojow (Oct 24, 2010)

alternative?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Opioids, amphetamine, benzos, NMDA antagonists, weed (if you're not a nutcase)...


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Beta blockers do nothing for mental anxiety and all they did for me was make me feel dizzy and lowered my blood pressure more so it was unhealthy :afr

Citalopram is not an effective antidepressant 
Studies have been done which prove it to be as effective as placebo for treating anxiety and depression, well the same could be said with most SSRI's and i often think that when a doctor prescribes someone an SSRI that they are not really taking the patient seriously because the do nothing for depression and are basically the child of the antidepressant family but with terrible side effects.

Duke of prunes mentioned NMDA antagonists now for SA they are euphoric but the come down????? :afr
There are plenty of other AD's and a few decent SA meds out there 
just ask some of the members on here with more experience than me with other drugs, i am happy to advise when it comes to SSRI/SNRI and benzodiazepine medication but i do not know much about ADHD meds aside from the methylphenidate and i take TCA medication now and its working extremely well  so ask away if u have questions about meds in one of those classes of drug


----------

